# Welding



## احمد ميكانيك (27 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كثيرا ما اسمع عن دورات اللحام واهميتها 
ولذلك اريد معرفة انواع الدورات واهميتها 
خصوصا اني في السنة الاخيرة هندسة ميكانيكا انتاج 
وهذه الفرصة الاخيرة بالنسبة لي حتي احصل علي الدورات 

والرجاء توضيح الاختصارات لكورسات اللحام 

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (29 يوليو 2008)

معقول مفيش حد عنده خلفية عن اللحام 

ساعدوني 
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ابن سيينا (29 يوليو 2008)

اللحام ميدان متشعب هناك كورسات حول تقنيات اللحام مثل
اللحام اليدوي
اللحام أوتوماتيكي 
-smaw
-tig
-mig
-saw..........
يجب عليك كذلك ان تفرق بين طرق اللحام في 1-pipeline
2- Piping
وبماانك مهندس انصحك اجراء كورسات في المراقبة و الجودة في اللحام 
Qa/qc


----------



## mnci (30 يوليو 2008)

احمد ميكانيك قال:


> معقول مفيش حد عنده خلفية عن اللحام
> 
> ساعدوني
> جزاكم الله خيراً



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96544.html


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (9 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس 
ولكن اريد التفسير عن كل من 
tig , mig ............
والتوضيح من الاستخدام والاختصارات والمعاني 
والمهم يا ريت ابدا ازاي في الكورسات 
يعني ايه اول كورس ابدا بيه


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (13 أغسطس 2008)

المساعدة 
جزاكم الله


----------



## صلاح ابو عرام (13 أغسطس 2008)

tig: اللحام بواسطة الكترود تنجستون مع غاز خامل و هي افضل طريقه والاكثر شيوعا للحام الالمنيوم
mig: اللحام بواسطة الكترود معدني مع غاز خامل


----------



## صلاح ابو عرام (13 أغسطس 2008)

انصحك بالاطلاع على دوسية تضم الدورة التدريبية الاولى لطرق اللحام الحديثه- بغداد


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (14 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس صلاح
ولكني لا اقصد الtig, mig فقط 
بل الباقي انا كتبتهم علي سبيل المثال 
ام هي انواع اللحام ال tig , mig فقط
واذا كانوا ليسو بالنوعان الوحيدان ارجو التوضيح والافادة بباقي الانواع ومفهوم 
وتسلسل مهمتي من البداية حتي المستوي المطلوب لي حاليا 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (21 أغسطس 2010)

الافضل من الدورات انك تنزل موقع اللحام نفسة اسئل مجرب


----------

